# Napolitan: Stiamo penzati...mo' Vito quel capafreshca dove sta sta deve uscire fuori



## shiba

Hello there,

I would immensely appreciate your help in understanding the following frase...It appears in a novel and is used by a person who is a native of Sicily apparently.


"Stiamo penzati...mo' Vito quel capafreshca dove sta sta deve uscire fuori"

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Nino83

It's Napolitan (capa fresca, mo')
Now Vito, that lazy* guy, he must come out, wherever he is/no matter where he is.
Wait for a Neapolitan for a more idiomatic translation.

*_Tené 'a capa fresca = non aver altro a cui pensare_, who has no many tasks, things to do, so that he can think about jokes and the like 

Napoletano/Modi di dire - Wikibooks, manuali e libri di testo liberi


----------



## shiba

Nino83 said:


> It's Napolitan (capa fresca, mo')
> Now Vito, that lazy* guy, he must come out, wherever he is/no matter where he is.
> Wait for a Neapolitan for a more idiomatic translation.
> 
> *_Tené 'a capa fresca = non aver altro a cui pensare_, who has no many tasks, things to do, so that he can think about jokes and the like
> 
> Napoletano/Modi di dire - Wikibooks, manuali e libri di testo liberi


 
You're the absolute best! Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!! Stupid of me, I was looking for these words in Sicialian...And they're neapolitan! I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Nino83

Thank you. You're welcome!


----------



## Nino83

On second thoughts I'd say that _capa fresca_ is more similar to _spensierato_, i.e carefree, happy-go-lucky, which is a state of mind that can derive from not having so much to do, so much tasks, works and so on, but the stress is put on this state of mind.


----------



## Necsus

Hello, shiba.
E 'stiamo penzati' = 'abbiamo pensato' (we have thought), I suppose. Even thought I suspect a Neapolitan wouldn't say that...


----------



## shiba

Thank you, Necsus and Nino83 for your help, it's greatly appreciated...And fear I have a couple of phrases more but  I will ask about them in due time.


----------

